# Tool Storage



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

I just can't seem to find the perfect bag tote or box to fit my needs. I have had totes buckets bags boxes everything but a veto and all of them frustrate me. My typical job site is one where we load our tools up everyday and are stored in the van for the night. Just need some new ideas. Thanks.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

jordandunlop said:


> I just can't seem to find the perfect bag tote or box to fit my needs. I have had totes buckets bags boxes everything but a veto and all of them frustrate me. My typical job site is one where we load our tools up everyday and are stored in the van for the night. Just need some new ideas. Thanks.


Welcome to the club! 
I'm trying the rigid stackable tool boxes. So far they have been great for jobs that call for various cordless tools and hand tools. Because I work primarily residential I don't use a cart much. Otherwise this would be my tool caddy.

On small service calls I carry a tote that is a small plastic tray. And if it's a medium job I have a gator back (rackatier) tote. Again I'm not on a job with a hundred other workers. When I was, I had a klien tool box (plastic multi tiered) strapped on a dolly to keep stuff out of sight. I may post pictures later if u can.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jordandunlop said:


> I just can't seem to find the perfect bag tote or box to fit my needs. I have had totes buckets bags boxes everything but a veto and all of them frustrate me. My typical job site is one where we load our tools up everyday and are stored in the van for the night. Just need some new ideas. Thanks.


Check out this thread....* Tool Bag Photo's*


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a 22 or 24 inch rolling husky bag . It hold everything including handle tools , set of nut drivers, Allen wrenches, drill, sawzall, flashlight, impact, multi tool, bits , meters,etc . It's a boy heavy going in and out of van but going up multiple floors or just Bringing everything into a rough or house finish to not have to go back out . I definitely carry more cap than I need.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Been rocking the Veto XL for a couple years, love the darn thing. It's almost a tad too big, I'm sure an LC would be plenty big enough for me. but it's almost bullet proof and very weather-resistant. For a tool-hound like me it was a well-spent $200

They've come out with one even smaller than the LC as well.
http://www.vetopropac.com/products/model-mc


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use this:


Plus this:



Aaaannnd for some reason I don't have a pic of the van. Weird. Well, in the van I have tool boxes and whatnot to hold the tools I only use ~10% of the time and tool cases. I use my m18 Fuel drill and m12 Fuel impact the most as far as power tools go.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I use an Arsenal series bag by Ergodyne, but I see the Klein Ultimate Electrician's Bag is on Cyber Monday special at Home Depot for $49.88, from over $90, supposedly. If I didn't already have several really nice bags, I'd give that a try.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-To...ODUCT_2767086-_-product_klein&et_rid=65428704


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey there "Going Commando" is that a carhart apron and if so where did you find it ?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

J F Go said:


> Hey there "Going Commando" is that a carhart apron and if so where did you find it ?


Yes and amazon.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> Yes and amazon.


Thank you. Thought I'd never find something like that. I'm really tired of those nail aprons from "Home Desperate":thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

J F Go said:


> Thank you. Thought I'd never find something like that. I'm really tired of those nail aprons from "Home Desperate":thumbsup:


One part on the buckle brome months ago but it still works. Also got the 4 pocket klein pouch on amazon too. It was Hax's idea that he was kind enough to share with everyone.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> One part on the buckle brome months ago but it still works. Also got the 4 pocket klein pouch on amazon too. It was Hax's idea that he was kind enough to share with everyone.


LOL Just saw how you spelled New Hampshah, guess you'll have to stop over here for some lobstah!:thumbup:


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Pretty sure I have reconfigured my tools 10 times or so, and only been in the field 4 years. My storage needs have changed, now that I only work local and pack my tools out each night. Considering my wide array of power tools, I think I have a good setup with a rolling box, and bag to set on top of it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

J F Go said:


> LOL Just saw how you spelled New Hampshah, guess you'll have to stop over here for some lobstah!:thumbup:


Maine lobstah? Nevah been done befoah, myup. :laughing:


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> Maine lobstah? Nevah been done befoah, myup. :laughing:


I'll hit ya back when the weathah is warmah:thumbup:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I use one of these from Occidental Leather, some of the other guys use the tote from Ideal.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Cow said:


> I use one of these from Occidental Leather, some of the other guys use the tote from Ideal.


Jesus, how many cows had to shed their mortal coils to make that thing?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Jesus, how many cows had to shed their mortal coils to make that thing?


Maybe cow is so cool he made it from himself...:laughing:


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Cow said:


> I use one of these from Occidental Leather, some of the other guys use the tote from Ideal.


My arms go limp just thinking about lugging that around all day.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Hey commando I have the same carhart apron and damned if the tape slot didn't rip at the rivet. 
They are nice but some it seems are made better than others, or I'm just an abusive tool user.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Mine is still holding up pretty well. I'll try to remember to snap a pic of it tomorrow. Bit rougher looking than the above pic.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

J F Go said:


> My arms go limp just thinking about lugging that around all day.


Shoulder strap is definitely the way to go when you can.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Mine is still holding up pretty well. I'll try to remember to snap a pic of it tomorrow. Bit rougher looking than the above pic.


Yeah I'm bitter I like it but I've had it for like 2 months and it ripped. I did have another one along time ago and got this one because after the other one bit the big one, and i started to need a smaller pouch again I thought I'd get one again.

If anyone knows of any like this let me know I'll try them.


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

Klein backpack tool bag...great for working off lifts or if I need to go up on a roof.


----------



## Phadden1980 (Dec 25, 2014)

I like a rolling tool bag and I wear a klein double pouch all day with my often used tools. I got a veto bag and it's they are nice too.


----------

